# Webapplikation - Thema Timezone



## y0dA (28. Nov 2012)

Hi!
Wusste nicht so recht in welchem Unterforum ich die Thematik posten sollte, hoffe es geht für "Allgemeines EE" klar .

Sachlage:
Unsere Webapplikation (mssql 08, hibernate, spring, jboss) soll "auf der ganzen" Welt benutzt werden und wir haben auch sowas ähnliches wie die Comment Features wie bspw. bei Facebook. Natürlich sollte dann die Zeit, je nach Zeitzone angepasst werden, nicht dass bspw. User A ein Post von User B liest welcher aber in der Zeitzone von User A noch in der Zukunft liegt.

Wir benutzen einen MSSQLServer 2008 welcher ja mit dem Datentyp "DatetimeOffset" Timezones unterstüzen würde, nur weiß ich leider nicht wie ich mit selbigen Typ mit Hibernate arbeiten soll. Schon mal jemand gemacht?

Eine andere Variante wäre die Datumswerte in UTC (Date ist doch eh immer UTC in Java?) persistiere und dann nur fürs Frontend mittels java.util.Timezone oder dergleichen für die jeweilige Timezone aufbereite?

Weitere Stichworte wären dann noch "JodaTime" sowie "Olson Timezone".

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## y0dA (28. Nov 2012)

Ok anscheinend gibts noch mehr Probleme.. Nämlich ich kann mein Datumsfeld noch so sehr auf UTC trimmen, Hibernate nimmt trotzdem die java default timezone (laut google)...

Wir benutzen Hibernate 3.6.9.


----------



## FArt (30. Nov 2012)

Joda Time ist immer gut ;-)

Es ist grundsätzlich am einfachsten, wenn die Daten zu einem gemeinsamen Bezugspunkt gespeichert und verarbeitet werden, also z.B. UTC oder CET oder was auch immer passt.

Der Client passt dann lediglich seine Darstellung an, die eben auf seine Zeitzone gegenüber dem Bezugspunkt gemappt wird.


----------

